
Greta is no more. Here’s why - reimertz
https://blog.greta.io/greta-is-no-more-heres-why-6f4f87cb3842
======
ocdtrekkie
Anyone know what Greta... is? The blog never really explains it, and their
website is now just a link to the blog. And understanding the blog mostly
seems to hinge on knowing what Greta did in the first place.

